# Drawing of Odin



## AP27 (Mar 18, 2012)

Did a little headshot drawing of Odin today


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks legit, job well done!


----------



## Dana C (Mar 19, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice with the detail to each scale. Sweet


----------



## txrepgirl (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow. That looks so awesome  . You did a great job  . Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AP27 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone  This is my first ever attempt at drawing a tegu.


----------

